# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال مهم در مورد شهریه مدارس تیزهوشان

## test

سلام .الان یکی ازم در مورد شهریه مدارس تیزهوشان البته واسه پایه هفتم  شهر ارومیه پرسید خیلی مهمه خواهشا اگه کسی تو این مدارس درس میخونه بگه حدودا شهریه اش چه قدر میشه؟ خیلی ممنون.........

----------


## test

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## Masood11

> کسی نیست جواب بده؟


تو شهر ما طرفای 500 600تومن میگیرن و بعدم هیچ تفاوتی بامدرسه نمونه نداره!! معلما همونن، فقط محلش فرق میکنه و خیالتونم راحت!! هیچ تیزهوشی داخلش نیست!

----------


## kinghossein1

> تو شهر ما طرفای 500 600تومن میگیرن و بعدم هیچ تفاوتی بامدرسه نمونه نداره!! معلما همونن، فقط محلش فرق میکنه و خیالتونم راحت!! هیچ تیزهوشی داخلش نیست!




فتوکپی مدرسه ما...واسه ما750میگیرن ولی هیییییییچ فرقی بامدارس دیه نداره....فقط اسم روشه

----------


## fereshte_

آخه سال 86 آقای احمدی نژاد برای برقراری عدالت آموزشی این طور تصور کردند که باید معلمین خوب این مراکز رو بین همه بقیه مدارس پخش کرد بنابراین ابلاغیه دادند که مدرسان این مراکز باید بین مدارس دولتی دیگر شهر ها پخش بشن و از حالت انحصاری دربیان. معلم های اون موقع تیزهوشان برای اعتراض به این ابلاغیه همگی استعفا دادند و تعداد کثیریشون توسط استرالیا پذیرش شدند (مثل همسایه خود ما که ایشون شیمی درس میداد) و بقیه هم که هنوز هستند در مدارس یا آموزشگاه های خصوصی یا همین شرکت های تولید دی وی دی مشغول هستند. برای جبران این کسری معلم هم چون سازمان تیزهوشان دولتی هست مجبور شد از مدارس دولتی هر شهر کمک بخواد و بنابر این اساتیدش با دیگر مدارس دولتی فرقی ندارن.تنها تفاوت برگزاری اون آزمون ها برای پذیرش هست و بعضا امکانات آرمایشگاهی.

----------


## Masood11

> آخه سال 86 آقای احمدی نژاد برای برقراری عدالت آموزشی این طور تصور کردند که باید معلمین خوب این مراکز رو بین همه بقیه مدارس پخش کرد بنابراین ابلاغیه دادند که مدرسان این مراکز باید بین مدارس دولتی دیگر شهر ها پخش بشن و از حالت انحصاری دربیان. معلم های اون موقع تیزهوشان برای اعتراض به این ابلاغیه همگی استعفا دادند و تعداد کثیریشون توسط استرالیا پذیرش شدند (مثل همسایه خود ما که ایشون شیمی درس میداد) و بقیه هم که هنوز هستند در مدارس یا آموزشگاه های خصوصی یا همین شرکت های تولید دی وی دی مشغول هستند. برای جبران این کسری معلم هم چون سازمان تیزهوشان دولتی هست مجبور شد از مدارس دولتی هر شهر کمک بخواد و بنابر این اساتیدش با دیگر مدارس دولتی فرقی ندارن.تنها تفاوت برگزاری اون آزمون ها برای پذیرش هست و بعضا امکانات آرمایشگاهی.


تو شهر ما محل مدرسه نمونه راهنماییو دادن بهشون! هیچگونه امکانات دیگه ایم ندارن! البته ممکنه یه جا دیگه فرق کنه!

----------


## Anahita Najafi

> تو شهر ما طرفای 500 600تومن میگیرن و بعدم هیچ تفاوتی بامدرسه نمونه نداره!! معلما همونن، فقط محلش فرق میکنه و خیالتونم راحت!! هیچ تیزهوشی داخلش نیست!


اول، این‌که نام این مدارس «تیزهوشان» نیست و سمپاد هست.
دوم، این‌که دلیل موفقیت این مدارس، امکانات یا معلم خوب نیست. تنها دلیل موفیت این مدارس، جوّ خوب هست. جو خوب باعث می‌شه شخص به درس خوندن علاقمند بشه و انگیزه پیدا کنه برای درس خوندن. وگرنه فرق دیگه‌ای ندارند.

----------


## ..زهرا..

عجیبه ماتوشهرمون مدارس خاص دبیراشون به نسبت بهتربودن وامکاناتشون... شهریشونونمیدونم الان چقدره

----------


## ali555

ماکه خودمون یک و صد میدیم برا هرسال.
علامه حلی اراک.

----------


## nikra

همون طرفای 500/600

----------


## nikra

ولی پایه هفتم نمیدونم چقدر

----------


## niـhan

دوستان یه سوال؟؟/
اگه کسی تیز هوشان پارسال شرکت کرده باشه بعدش قبول نشده باشه میتونه الان شرکت کنه(پایه هشتم)

----------


## djamin

بین700تایک میلیون.چون دست کمی از مداری غیردولتی نداره

----------


## test

خیلی ممنون بچه ها خیلی بالاست شهریه ها ... ولی واسه پایه هفتم ممکن نیست کمتر بشه

----------


## amin278

واسه پایه هفتم نمیدونم ولی امسال از ما 650 خواستن فک نکنم بیشتر از 600 یا 700 باشه

----------


## aidinrezayi

سلام. من شهر اورمیه رو نمیدونم چنده ولی تو تهران طبق منطقه شهریه میگیرن به عنوان مثال حلی 3 تو تهران تو بالای شهره تغریبا که 7 یا 8 میلیون میگیرن یا حلی 1 پایین شهره 4 میلیوون میگیرن

----------

